# FTU's Annual Rod Show is here!



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Itâ€™s April and we are ready for our Annual Event! Friday at our Gulf Freeway store, April 24th and Saturday, the 25th ......looks to be a great weekend with Bill Batson, Gary Loomis, Keith Combs, Pac Bay, FUJI, REC, Phenix, Winn Grips, The Guild, TFO, North Fork Composite, Flex Coat, & Decal Connection.

They are bringing their booths, so come see the latest and greatest products available. There will be sales, door prizes, and demo's going on both days.

We are really excited to have Gary Loomis here and to be carrying his North Fork Composite Blanks! He will be doing a Seminar on Saturday, the 25th at 11:00am, followed up by Bassmaster Elite Pro Keith Combs at 1:00pm to discuss the use of custom rods in bass fishing.

I will will holding a Rod Workshop on basics of rod building and discussing high performance rods on Friday, the 24th at 2:00pm. You need to register for this class, but all the other seminars are open. Just contact me at [email protected]

There will also be a flycasting area setup for demos and instruction. We are really beefing up our Fly offerings so come check it out. We are now Sage Fly Blank Distributors which we will also have out on display.

It should be a fun weekend, contact me if you want to help or participate.

Terry


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking forward to this event. I will have a booth there.
Jay


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep.... I'm looking forward to it also.... Man it's creeping up fast......


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Its just a couple of days away now! We have 3 more vendors joining in...

Winn grips will be hereto discuss their product line and doing installation demo's...we have our Winn Grips in stock. 

VooDoo Rods, that now carries Bullards line, will be here showing demo's on the marbling pigment line. 

Sage will also be here with product information and fly cast demonstrations. We now have Method, One's, Salts, and Accels blanks in stock. We also will have Gary Loomis NFC Blanks in stock and on display for the show.

It should be a good time and look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Time is now!! Going on now!!


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Terry,
It was good to see you again. I always like to hear you talk about building rods. Great class today.
Michael


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The place looked good Terry, I should of saved up my cash. Most what I saw was discounted in some way. Work is always getting in the way tho, had to leave. Good job


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

It was great to see you too Michael.. enjoyed having you there and the class was a good group of guys!

Thank you John! It was great seeing you and I really had a good time yesterday! Today looks to be even better....I've had the privilege to go to dinner with Gary Loomis and Bill Batson the past two nights and what a treat. I have always heard about the great stories Gary tells, but I had no idea the depth and breadth of his experiences. His seminar is at 11:00am today and I encourage everyone to not miss this one.

BTW- I failed to mention that we had purchased all the remaining Castaway overstock blanks and they are out and we are blowing them out!

Hope to see you today


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Great turnout guys!! Glad to see both new and familiar faces!! We are excited to be part of this and looking to support in any way!! 

Thank you so much for this opportunity! We look forward to seeing you guys again next year!


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Bill it was great to see you again this year ... I will definitely be back next year... My little phenom Who always seems to steal the show has been counting down the days....lol.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Terry - Thanks for letting me be part of your show. You and your staff are top-notch and really enjoyed my time there. Thanks also to everyone who stopped by and checked out our pigments or participated in my demos. Hope to be invited back next year! Had a blast!


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Casey it was great to meet you.... Hope to see you again next year if not sooner ....


----------

